# Peanuts and hot peppers



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks to Dooby...I got my babies some parrot treats and they LOVED them. Ziggy liked the pepper esspecially and Baby enjoyed shredding the peanut shells off and tossing the peanuts out of the cage...strange children. 
PS> Notice how Ziggy steps all over the plate while Baby never does. She leans like a proper young lady should.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Cute pics, Georgie does the same thing as Baby proper little ladies  Ollie and Minnie climb right on the plate...lol


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

The same meal time manners seem to be true here as well.  Bailee has no issues walking in his food, but Cookie always eats from the side of the plate. What are the yellow things they have on the plate?


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> What are the yellow things they have on the plate?


These biscuit thingies that came with the treats.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> What are the yellow things they have on the plate?


These biscuit thingies that came with the treats. 


I would say it's a girl thing but Minnie isn't like that ...but then again she sings.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Great photos, they look like they are enjoying it I bet there was none left when they had finished


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

sophiay said:


> I bet there was none left when they had finished


Nope-there wasn't. When they're done eating they take everything and drop it out of their cage...I guess they're way of "cleaning up"..lol


----------

